# Lexi does not play with toys



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lexi does not play with toys at all - I throw a ball she has no interest, I have tons of squeek toys but does not play with them - the only thing she will take an interest in for a bit is a bully stick - I tried one of those esophagus chews but it splintered so I threw that away quickly.... I bought her a kong and put peanut butter in there and she had interest just for a few minutes....same with a raw hide.

I have only had BIG dogs (dobermans) and I used to give them the bone marrow bones (raw) but the fat content in that would be so bad for tiny Lexi.

Does anyone have any ideas of what else I can get for her....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lexi is a rescue, right? I think that is common with rescues. My Lady was the same way. She had no interest in toys except treat dispensing toys like Buster Cubes, Busy Buddy, etc. and an occasional chew.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi only likes very tiny toys, such as the Kong low stuffing squeaky duck.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I adopted Lexi - she was living with a family from when she was a pup up until end of January 2012 then adopted by another family for 2 weeks and then I adopted her.... During the day no matter who is home with her she sleeps and just hangs out (this is the days I do not take her to work) however once I come home she is active, chasing the cat and a totally different fluff. Its not like they do not try and interact with her, she just waits till Momma gets home and then she runs and runs and plays with the cat non stop.....but if I am not around she just lays around.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret doesn't play with toys -- in fact, she's kind of frightened when Lacie and Tilly play with their toys. She wants to be behind me or at least up in my arms. At first I thought that she was frightened that Tilly would jump on her, but she doesn't like the squeakers either.

Interestingly enough, she does play with me. She want me to chase her and play "get me" or play with her on the bed. But she won't play with any type of toys. But she LOVES to shred paper -- any kind of paper, so I have to be very careful about what I leave in her reach.

Lacie is like MiMi and only plays with toys that are very small. And she only wants to play by herself with the toys. She loves to toss them in the air and catch them.

Tilly plays with anything and everything. She's never seen a toy she doesn't LOVE. She loves me to throw toys for her to fetch and she loves to play tug of war with me. She and Lacie also love to play together -- not with toys -- but by doing zoomies throughout the house.

I've had a few show dogs (Lhasas) that weren't really interested in toys.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Some rescues don't play with toys until they settle in more.... so give her time. Maybe look for different types of toys?

Gus loves tiny toys, but has one big dragon that is his "baby" he's had it over a year. But his real favorites are ones without stuffing. He will unstuff a toy just so it is flat.

She might still be adjusting and getting to feel comfortable with you and her new home. Sounds like she was bounced around a lot, and might just be feeling unsure.

Does she like the cat toys? Some little dogs really love the toys with bells in them. But might just give her some time. Play with her when you get home.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lexi would rather play with "ME" she wants me to play with her or she loves to play with the cat - they roll around and chase each other and she is so happy. Bella (the cat) and Lexi are best buds... I have all sorts of toys mostly small ones and the cat loves them all - she is not unhappy she is just "content". I will throw the toy she will bolt after it, pass it and run back to me (I think she likes to see me chase the toys lol)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Of my three only Laurel plays with toys. Hardy will try to take them off of her, but not really play. Not all of my dog's in the past played with toys. The ones that did play with them, REALLY PLAYED!! Laurel loves her squeaky toys, she always carries them around, if I put her toy box up (while wiping up the floor) she'll bark until I get them for her.one of my other fluffs(at the bridge) was just like Laurel. Lexi may just not care for toys.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmmm....I would say that with you and the cat, Lexi has her two favorite toys.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Hmmmm....I would say that with you and the cat, Lexi has her two favorite toys.


LOL I think you are right... just never had a "content" fluff before...:aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee does what the breed is supposed to do. She's a lap dog. She will play with toys if I put food in them.
She mastered the Dog Casino and plays with her Kong as long as there is food in it. Her favorite food is frozen dried Lamb Liver treats. I think it is strange type of food but she loves it. When in a Kong (I really stuff the stuff in there) she will play for 30 minutes or until all treats are gone.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deborah said:


> Rylee does what the breed is supposed to do. She's a lap dog. She will play with toys if I put food in them.
> She mastered the Dog Casino and plays with her Kong as long as there is food in it. Her favorite food is frozen dried Lamb Liver treats. I think it is strange type of food but she loves it. When in a Kong (I really stuff the stuff in there) she will play for 30 minutes or until all treats are gone.


 
LOL Deborah, how true is that. Honestly. Toys :blink: I must have a gazillion of them for my 3. When we first get them, ohhhhh they are so excited. But that wears off real quick. If I toss a toy, there goes Ana and Leo running after it, if I toss two toys, there goes Ana and Leo, going after the same one. 

Mia God, love her. You have no idea how it warmed my heart this Christmas, we got this little dog, dog toy, it was so cute, and bless her heart, she would so quietly play with it. 

But on the whole, Mommy and Daddy are their biggest toys. And actually, I think Leo is both Mia and Ana's toy :HistericalSmiley: the poor little fella. Awwww but Mr. lover loves it.

I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I really thought the Kong would interest her - I gave it to her she was all excited - licked it for a minute than looked up at me as to say "are you kidding" and walked away.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika is not a rescue and also doesn't really enjoy toys all that much. I can sometimes convince her to play tug if I get her excited, but it doesn't last very long.

She has the mini low stuff kong, hers is a frog, occasionally I will see her pick it up and carry it around, but there isn't much playing going on.

Now this is the funny one. We recently had a 4 year old little girl staying with us, she had toys, and mika became obsessed with this cat toy stuffed animal she had and would do anything to get it. Of course this upset the little girl. Mika would steal it and take it into another room whenever she got the chance, haha. We had to put it up high to keep it away from her.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> I really thought the Kong would interest her - I gave it to her she was all excited - licked it for a minute than looked up at me as to say *"are you kidding"* and walked away.


HAHA, sounds familiar! Alvin loved his Kong and would work it for hours it seemed like. They didn't have xsmall at the time so his little tongue would push the goodie way up high and he couldn't get it all. So fast forward to Jasper and Dusty coming to live with us last fall and we can now buy xsmall. I was so excited for them. They did the happy dance, licked the bottom a few times then walked away. Aaarrrggghhh!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasper will hoard all of the toys on the landing, but he doesn't play with them. He will occasionally throw a sock around, but that's about it. His toy is Dusty. Dusty just likes to run around and do the butt in the air stance. Dusty gets all excited when he sees a ball, and if you roll it on the floor he'll walk behind like it is the most facsinating thing he has ever seen.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> I really thought the Kong would interest her - I gave it to her she was all excited - licked it for a minute than looked up at me as to say "are you kidding" and walked away.


 
Oh how I know that. Gosh, I know it's not funny, but it does make me chuckle. We give them a toy, they play with it for, um, about 5 minutes, and then look up as if to say, "Okay what else you got", Gotta love them.

Ana and Leo, do like when I toss toys, but it's not so much the toys the like, they more enjoy, who can get it first.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> I really thought the Kong would interest her - I gave it to her she was all excited - licked it for a minute than looked up at me as to say "are you kidding" and walked away.


The same happened with Sophie. I thought she didn't like the KONG, but she actually didn't like the peanut butter. I put Gerber chicken strips in there now and she loves it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I totally hear you on the toy issue!
My Paris had no interest for toys, but recently has been warming to them! 
She likes pillow type of toys that she can paw at and squeak.
Like a boxer with a punching bag.
I would try different sized toys for Lexi to see if she likes larger ones than you think.
Also a laser pointer, she might like.
Or a cat toy, the ball on a string that you dangle in front of her.
Also try a treat ball.
And a cat tunnel.
Or throw pillow.

Just keep trying a few different toys, if she dislikes them all now,
she may warm up to them in a few months or year from now.

It took my Paris over two years to play with toys!
Alllthough, she was always agreeable to the laser pointer or the cat toy ball on a string attached to a stick.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> Lexi does not play with toys at all - I throw a ball she has no interest, I have tons of squeek toys but does not play with them - the only thing she will take an interest in for a bit is a bully stick - I tried one of those esophagus chews but it splintered so I threw that away quickly.... I bought her a kong and put peanut butter in there and she had interest just for a few minutes....same with a raw hide.


Daisy is the exact same way!!!! She will chase blueberries and olives and occasionally will play with the plastic rings from milk jugs or the lids from pop bottles so maybe Lexi might like those?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Noelle is 4 1/2 and has never played with toys, i was picking up some food at the little pet boutique and decided to get this toy for the pups and Noelle absolutely loves it, she carries it around and actually plays with it, this is a first for her. This is her first toy in a small. Mingo | West Paw Design

So when i went back to the pet boutique i got another toy for the pups. Well Noelle has started playing with this toy also. I thought it was just a fluke with the first toy, but no she just loves this type of toy, it's small, easy to carry and has no stuffing. Floppy Dog | West Paw Design

I thought i would push my luck and also purchased this toy, but Noelle didn't quite like it, but Kelly loves it and it's just about as big as Kelly. Spring Chicken | West Paw Design Noelle seems to only like the small non stuffing toys.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Heidi didn't like any of the toys we bought her that were made of rubber. She would only play with toys that were made of fabric. Her absolute favorites were things made of terry cloth. Maybe it's a texture thing and she doesn't like the feel of rubber toys in her mouth. Just a thought.


----------

